# So..the new Oberon covers are up, but why oh why



## kindlek (Nov 12, 2008)

would they put a butterfly button on the peacock cover?? Why


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

what? going to look.


----------



## kindlek (Nov 12, 2008)

Well, good grief, just realized that's what is on the Hummingbird cover too.  How I wish for the old buttons.


----------



## kindlek (Nov 12, 2008)

However, on the plus side.......when you enlarge the pic on the Hummingbird, you DO get to see it in the alternate color.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Oh man, I just went a looked at them. sigh. There are only a few that I like the new buttons. I think for some of these it's motif overkill, everything does not need to be exactly the same design.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Maybe you should contact Oberon. If enough people ask for the old buttons, Oberon might change back to old buttons. I like the old buttons better too.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

the reason they have had to change the button is because the peacock button was not attractive.. they are NOT bringing back the old buttons.. so many people complained about them and they did not use them in anything else due to cost issues they are using the same buttons for all covers, journals etc.. also an FYI DX covers will be up next week!! I will have more info then


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I liked the peacocks button on the journal. In fact I'm planning on ordering the peacock journal, but I won't if they are changing it to that butterfly button.


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

I just went out to look and noticed a big typo on the descriptions (I already emailed them about it.) The descriptions on each cover starts with "Oberon Sony Kindle 2 covers are offered in two styles: corner straps or Velcro." Sony Kindle? Oh no....


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks so much. I am on the phone with Becca now and she is changing it.. she and her brother are the only two doing the site right now so it got missed somehow.. she says THANKS!!  should be corrected in about an hour.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I won't spend that much on a cover with a tachy button. I don't care how many people complained about the old ones. I've had Oberon products for well over a decade. I've bought journals, bookmarks, k1 and k2 covers, now a tote. But I'll buy Noerve for my dx if they don't have (what i consider) a good combination.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Becca has told me the peacock button does not look great with the K covers.. right now they are putting the butterfly up there.. I don't think they plan to change it but you can ask about it if you email her.. 

The button in the journal is different because it does not lay flat.  all the Kindle buttons do and when they tried the design (they  use the shape so the cord goes easily around it, whereas the journal does not have a bungee cord) it did not translate well


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

Patrizia said:


> Thanks so much. I am on the phone with Becca now and she is changing it.. she and her brother are the only two doing the site right now so it got missed somehow.. she says THANKS!! should be corrected in about an hour.


No Problem! I figured by posting here as well you would see it as well and help them get it changed. It is sooo easy to miss those kind of things, I guess that is why I am in QM


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

you are more then welcome to email them about it but they have discontinued the old buttons.  But by all means let them know how you feel


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Rhia

she said she really appreciated it.. she totally missed it!! so thanks!!!!


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I'm a little confused, because you said that the buttons for the K covers would be the same as the journals. But then the button was changed from the original journal button to the butterfly, so is the journal button going to be the butterfly now. Honestly I won't order the journal if it will have the butterfly button so I'd like to know before I buy.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

here is my opinion on the K covers buttons combinations

tree of life, I like
world tree, I like
avenue of trees, is ok
river garden, I hate the button so much that I won't buy that cover and I really like the cover.
creekbed maple, it's ok
ROH, it's ok
Forest, I really like
butterfly, eh it's ok
dragonfly, it's ok
Sun, like it
Wave, like it
Raven, really like
bold celtic, really like
sky dragon, like
celtic hounds, really like
celtic cross, really like
ginko, ok
peacock, hate it so much I won't buy
hummingbird, don't like it


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

sorry.. same desgin.. the jounal buttons are bigger and are great for the cords.. when they tried to put the peacock on the flatter kindle cover buttons she said it did not look good at all.   Nothing, as far as I know on the journals are changing

They use the square/rectangle on the Kindle covers so they bungee cord fits better...


----------



## capnfrank (Jun 10, 2009)

Patrizia said:


> also an FYI DX covers will be up next week!!


Wahoo!! Now I have to decide which one to get 
If they have the same designs as the K2 covers I have it narrowed down to Ginko, Forest, Avenue of Trees or Dragonfly Pond.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

ok thanks, sorry I know it's a little confusing since there are so many products and buttons LOL


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

LOL.. I have a call into Becca right now on the peacock comments some of you have.. I like the round one personally and I see your point. ... sorry I didn't explain it right.. LOL thanks


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Next time you talk to her tell her I'd love to see the peacock offered as a check book cover!  ( and please let red be one of the color choices ) LOL


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I will pass that along .. she should be calling me back in a little while


----------



## Jay (Feb 3, 2009)

I was looking so forward to ordering the peacock cover.  I have been wanting it ever since I saw it, but that butterfly button does not look good at all.  I hope they change it.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Well I talked to Becca....right now this is the button they are using on the peacock.. since it is a new cover they may change it WAY down the road.but right now with the designs and trying to get the DX up as well they have no plans to change it at this point. 

They also will consider adding it to other things (like a checkbook cover.. for example) they want to see how well the design does on the site over all, if the design becomes popular they will intergrate it into other items (this is what they do with all the designs)

She said the button is very pretty in person, they are unable to continue to use the old buttons and the squares work best with the bungee design to keep it secure.

They have about five or six people doing all the covers, buttons and designs (everything is created in house).. so they want to get these covers up and out to you guys and the DX covers up shortly..(which are the same designs as the K2's).. and the DX in person is STUNNING.. at that size it is really a breathtaking work of art!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

heh... when I was deciding on a new cover and looked at the Oberon covers  (and I loved playing with the magnifying glass thing) I never noticed the handle/button/knob things were designed to match the cover ... now there's a part of me that wants to mix and match ...


----------



## kindlek (Nov 12, 2008)

So I e-mailed asking for the possibility of the old button or no button at all. This is the response I received:

*"we love the butterfly button with it and that's what we chose. We're very busy trying to release the DX and Sony Reader covers so we don't have any time to make new buttons right now. Sorry to disappoint you!" *

I just can't bring myself to order with that button. I know it sounds crazy because I do love real butterflies, but I just despise them in a design. It would rub me the wrong way every time I picked up my cover.


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

Yep, I just got the World Tree K2 cover, and don't like the button AT ALL!
Its too shiny, and too matchy.....oh well.
I totally prefer the old button, after seeing the new ones in person!
Nothings perfect, I guess.


----------



## kindlek (Nov 12, 2008)

I suppose what makes it so disappointing is Hummingbird was going to be my alternate choice and that danged butterfly button is on it too.  Oh well, guess it wasn't meant to be.


----------



## kindlek (Nov 12, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> She said the button is very pretty in person, they are unable to continue to use the old buttons and the squares work best with the bungee design to keep it secure.


And just for clarification, I'm talking about the square button that was used on the original K1 covers.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Sounds like I won't be getting an oberon for my DX. I won't spend that much for something that has an intigral part of it I dislike. I like Oberon and hope they aren't shooting themselves in the foot being this inflexible.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Patrizia said:


> She said the button is very pretty in person, they are unable to continue to use the old buttons and the squares work best with the bungee design to keep it secure.


I am wondering why they changed the Tree of Life new button then: when the new buttons came up, the Tree of Life cover had a beautiful new square button with a leaf on it - I thought it was really pretty. I finally gave in to myself and was about to order it in Saddle (which is really not my color, but I just doubt they would make me a custom red one at this point! They seem to be really swamped, poor guys!), I noticed that they changed the button yet again, with a round Tree of Life button .

The new round button is not half as nice as the original new button, and on top of that it's round (i.e. less convenient from what they say), so why oh why?

And so I haven't placed my order: I could cope with the not so right color but nice button, but can't justify the cost when I'm not a 100% into the color, and now on top of that really don't like the button (it's just too matchy!)


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

woohoo ordered my Ginko in red...can't wait can't wait!!!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

I have to admit that I don't like the Butterfly button on the Peacock cover either.  I just don't get the relationship between the 2.  I much prefer the button on the Peacock journal.  I'm glad that I got the Blue Pond cover instead.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

One moral to the story I've learned from this thread is, if you like a product (or aspect of a product like, say, a button), be sure to tell the company.  In general, companies only get complaints to react to.

Betsy


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I just looked at the hummingbird cover and love the button.  People here complain about the buttons that match and this is one that doesn't.  Hummingbirds and butterflies are both part of nature.  What's the problem -- matches, doesn't match.  Some people don't want button to match but they want their skins to coordinate. 

You can never please everybody and no one is being forced to buy it.

Now I'm going to look at the rest of them, but I think I'm set for a while with two Oberon covers.  Love the new button on my sky blue ROH, but buttons aren't a big deal for me.  M-Edges have no buttons an I have one of those too.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I just looked at the peacock cover too.  I wasn't planning on ordering one and the butterfly button doesn't change my opinion one way or the other about it.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

So you weren't going to order it and you still aren't?  Ok.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> One moral to the story I've learned from this thread is, if you like a product (or aspect of a product like, say, a button), be sure to tell the company. In general, companies only get complaints to react to.
> 
> Betsy


Exactly. People complained about the original buttons. Too square. Too generic. Too elaborate. They don't match.
So they change it. And still there are people who aren't happy. Proves the old saying...you can't please everyone. Poor Oberon. Their heads might explode if they checked these threads...


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Ruby296 said:


> I have to admit that I don't like the Butterfly button on the Peacock cover either. I just don't get the relationship between the 2. I much prefer the button on the Peacock journal. I'm glad that I got the Blue Pond cover instead.


Both winged creatures? Both from nature?


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Red said:


> So you weren't going to order it and you still aren't? Ok.


I mentioned this because of the complaints about the button on the peacock cover. Sorry if this bothers you.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Meemo said:


> Both winged creatures? Both from nature?


I agree, but I meant relationship beyond the obvious


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

Out of curiosity, why the bungee on Kindle covers instead of the leather thong like on the journals?


----------



## Skydog (Mar 16, 2009)

What a shame.  I was so looking forward to ordering another Oberon for my DX but, with some exceptions, the new choice of buttons are dreadful.  The popular sky blue Peacock, by itself, is absolutely stunning.... until they added the hideous butterfly button.  What on earth were they thinking? The conflicting designs/buttons are not attractive at all.  Sometimes simple is elegant.  Regardless of how gorgeous the covers are, I will not spend the money if I hate the new hardware.  Giving customers the option to select a button when ordering would have been an excellent idea.  I am so sad that I will not be buying a new Oberon cover.  

Just my opinion, but perhaps Oberon is reading....


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

Patrizia works for them, so I guess they are reading in a way.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

She doesn't work for them.


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

Ah, thought she still did their Advertising/PR stuff or something like that.


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> One moral to the story I've learned from this thread is, if you like a product (or aspect of a product like, say, a button), be sure to tell the company. In general, companies only get complaints to react to.
> 
> Betsy


I agree with you.

I know I liked the original button, but I never bothered to say anything. Unfortunately, it appears that the volume of sales from people who were satisfied, but silent, did not outweigh the number of requests that they got to change the button. When people were complaining that there was no button choice, I didn't think to write to them to say that I thought the button was fine.

There are a lot more cover choices for Kindles now then there were in Feb/March, so hopefully everyone can find one that appeals to them.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> I mentioned this because of the complaints about the button on the peacock cover. Sorry if this bothers you.


no bother. I just confuse easily. But i think people who are contemplating spending close to $100 certainly have a right to their opinions (or complaints as you word it) in an equal amount as you. I guess your two posts here, when I read them together seemed sort of disrespectful (for lack of a better word) of others concerns with their choices, about how they spend their money.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Kindgirl said:


> Ah, thought she still did their Advertising/PR stuff or something like that.


No, Patrizia never worked for Oberon. She's a very good customer.


----------



## Mac Jones (May 7, 2009)

she works for them....if she knows it or not


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

I cant believe how much I truly dislike the butterfly button on the peacock cover!!! I was intending to order the peacock cover ASAP but now there is no way I can do that. It looks awful and I have no clue why they would put it on there. I will have to wait until they change it before I could order. Definitely one sale lost (not that my one sale matters I guess) but I would have been a FOR SURE purchase before that button was added.

Also I NEVER EVER saw anyone complain about the old buttons. I know that Patrizia said Oberone told her the reason that oberon changed the buttons because of complaints but I never saw people complain on here if they were complaining. I personally think it was just more cost effective for oberon to use all one style button all the way across so they made the change even if that change was not for the better.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> No, Patrizia never worked for Oberon. She's a very good customer.


I agree It seems like she is kind of always the go-between. She takes the messages back and forth between here and oberon.

At least we have someone giving us up to date info on what the company tells her.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

I do remember seeing complaints on here about the old buttons.  I don't think it was a whole thread that was discussing the dislike of the buttons, but I know I've been more than one message here discussing how much they disliked the buttons.


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

koolmnbv said:


> I agree It seems like she is kind of always the go-between. She takes the messages back and forth between here and oberon.
> 
> At least we have someone giving us up to date info on what the company tells her.


Hmm.... she said a while back that she provides that service for them, and that is why they made her the one of a kind peacock blue Roof of Heaven cover. Sorry I thought that was public knowledge.

Doesn't matter though, either way I'm sure she'll tell them what the comments here are.


----------



## Cammie (Nov 15, 2008)

Cammie said:


> I think the Oberon cover is extremely nice. I purchased one for my bf and one for myself. My kindle does get noticed because of the cover when we go out to restaurants or coffee shops. The one thing I wish I could change is the rather large jarring rectangular button. In my opinion, it detracts from the beauty of the cover. When I gave the Oberon cover to my bf, he said that putting his kindle in the cover made him think he was holding and reading from a fine quality leather bound book....like he was holding a treasured tome pulled down from the shelf of an estate private library. I completely agree with him.


Well, I'll admit that I am one person who mentioned in a previous thread that I wished I could change the original generic button. To me, the buttons on the journal covers, for the most part, beautifully complimented the journal covers. But, the old button has never stopped me from buying the covers. I own old versions of the purple butterfly, green tree of life, purple roof of heaven and my bf has a wine celtic hounds. I have a new red sun on the way.

That being said, I did look at all the new Kindle buttons. Most, to me, are a definite improvement. The only exceptions, as others have mentioned, are the peacock and hummingbird covers with the butterfly button. I don't mind the multiple use of the new buttons for similarly themed covers (ie a tree button used for all the covers whose main focus is a tree or trees) although I do think it would be nice if each cover had a unique button.

For the hummingbird and peacock covers, I would probably ask Becca to substitute the new celtic hounds button for either or perhaps the new raven button for the peacock or the new river garden button for the hummingbird. As luck would have it, I will be in Santa Rosa today. Oberon does not have a factory store but Becca directed me to two local stores that sell a lot of their products. I'll try and take a few pictures if I see any of the new Kindle covers. I really want to take a closer look at the handbags as well.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I got my bold celtic tote and it is georgous. I prefer the design only on one side, which is how it is made because I feel like the side I carry near my body would wear on the design.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I think Oberon missed the boat with these new buttons. I do like the butterfly button on the butterfly cover, but don't think it looks right on the others. I'm not asking that they go back to the old buttons, but I do think they should offer a choice. I think many people would choose the ones that are the celtic covers. Those are very similar in style to the old buttons. I for one like the new Hummingbird, but probably will not get it because of the button. I also still wish that they would offer the same color options on the Kindle that they have for the Journals. To only limit us to 2 colors is kind of silly if you ask me. I expect they'd get more sales if they opened up more colors.

Ah well. More money in my pocket I suppose. I stopped buying M-Edge covers because they changed a product I really loved into something I no longer wanted to buy when they made their "improvements". Sadly, it appears that Oberon is headed in the same direction.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

luvmy4brats, I agree with you on the colors. I don't understand why they can make the same design, in many colors, in different size journal but not on the kindle covers. I prefer the browns/wines/blacks and will NOT under any circumstances buy a blue/green/purple/red cover. And red is my favorite color. But, to me, it is just to trendy for as long as their products last. I also don't understand why they can't offer a choice on the buttons. I understand they may not be able to go back to the old style. That could involve machines, or parts for machines, they no longer have. But if they offer a certain button now, on one kindle cover, why can't they allow a choice? They say they make each one individually anyway, so I don't follow this. Now I can see how, if you have a "special" order it may take longer to get it made. But, other than that I don't understand. The color limitations is one thing I _really_ don't get. Many of the kindle covers they don't offer in a neutral color at all. Which means almost half of the covers are not an option for me right off the top. I really think I'll be buying a noerve instead of an Oberon. Well, I suppose they have their choices to make, and I have mine.


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

akjak said:


> Out of curiosity, why the bungee on Kindle covers instead of the leather thong like on the journals?


I am awaiting my first Kindle cover from them but I do have a journal with the leather thong and honsetly I wish the journal had a bungee. I find that the leather thong comes loose quite often on my journal no matter how tightly I wind it. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

koolmnbv said:


> I cant believe how much I truly dislike the butterfly button on the peacock cover!!! I was intending to order the peacock cover ASAP but now there is no way I can do that. It looks awful and I have no clue why they would put it on there. I will have to wait until they change it before I could order. Definitely one sale lost (not that my one sale matters I guess) but I would have been a FOR SURE purchase before that button was added.
> 
> Also I NEVER EVER saw anyone complain about the old buttons. I know that Patrizia said Oberone told her the reason that oberon changed the buttons because of complaints but I never saw people complain on here if they were complaining. I personally think it was just more cost effective for oberon to use all one style button all the way across so they made the change even if that change was not for the better.


Oh, they complained all right. Might've been before you started posting here, but there were people who wanted the same buttons that were on the journals. There were people who found them gawdy. There were people who didn't like that they were square. There were people who thought they were too generic and didn't coordinate to the designs of the cover. I remember seeing complaints on the Amazon forum too.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Oberon goes out of their way to give good customer service. They are a small family owned business and their covers are beautiful. Give them time to catch up with the new designs and the DX covers. Once they have, I'm sure they will contemplate changes. There has been complaints of the old button in previous threads and they were listening. Be a little patient and I'm sure it will all work out.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Meemo said:


> Oh, they complained all right. Might've been before you started posting here, but there were people who wanted the same buttons that were on the journals. There were people who found them gawdy. There were people who didn't like that they were square. There were people who thought they were too generic and didn't coordinate to the designs of the cover. I remember seeing complaints on the Amazon forum too.


It must have been prior to me being a member but that goes to show I guess you can't please everyone. Well I hope theydo offer a choice eventually because I would love to get a peacock cover WITHOUT a butterfly button


----------



## kindlevixen (Jan 13, 2009)

hmm I am surprised they would choose to use the non matching buttons.  It seems the simpler thing to do would be to use the new celtic knot buttons they have (like the on the black celtic and the forest)  - those would have been close to the old buttons that no one would have complained.  

I liked the old buttons, I wish I had thought to email them.  Glad I got my ROH before the new buttons


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

LOL.... wow.. boy did I miss alot

Let me clear this up again for anyone who is not sure  (It is not my intent to confuse.. I do that well enough on my own )

Okay first of all , I do NOT work for Oberon. I work for myself. I own my own Public Relations and Marketing company.  Becca and I ,as business owners hit it off very well.. I have a very full client list, big companies.. a couple of NFL players.. some book tours.. grand openings, charity events.. etc.. BUT my favorites are my small businesses.. Oberon is NOT a client.. its simply a company who I like and respect, not just the products but the people.. the brother and sister (Becca and Brandon)  and Don who run it and the small staff they have and the pride in their work are a big deal to me

yes they made me a ROH last year (which I was not aware of until it showed up in my mailbox, I in no way, was expecting it )  as a thank you for getting them some beta testers for the K1 and organizing part of the launch when they went to market for the first time... and some other stuff I did behind the scenes.. I was not paid for that work, nor did I expect to be, I had the downtime, was happy to do it. (I am a type A personality.. being idle makes me crazy so it was a good project to keep me busy with a company I was totally behind)

The company, as you know, is very small so when Becca passes stuff to me to pass to you it saves them from having to answer 100 emails.. they only have two of them that do that, while trying to create (I think the entire staff is less then 10 people)... and they are wanting to get stuff ready for the new launch and of course the other things they hae done so well for many years.

HOWEVER if you have questions FEEL free to email them of course.. I am simply passing along things if it helps them and you...  hope that clears it up  They may not get back to you same day but I DO KNOW every single email is read! (not by me, not ever.. but by Becca and Don)

As you all know I have Medge covers and Trendy Digital.. If I worked for Oberon I couldn't mention this I am sure.

KATHY-- YOUR post is DEAD ON.. they need to catch up with orders, designs.. etc.. (they are working on the DX prototype now)

MEEMO.. YOU are so right, , which is why the change.. complaint after complaint of the old ones!!!

NOW on to the buttons.. many Many MANY complained about the old buttons.. too generic.. etc.. the Kindle as you know has the bungee for security and the button is flat.. they tried to do the peacock in the flat button and it did not work out.. its not to say at some point down the road it may be different.. things are always changing but for now its not doable.  


Don and Brandon (Becca's brother and the other company owner) are SOO creative, they are constantly coming up with things.. not sure if you guys noticed but on the new K2 covers the design is actually larger on some.. little details like creating buttons or for the DX trying to make a platform and cover into one.. their minds are always on GO.. so down the road who knows...
IF you feel strongly by all means email Becca or Don directly.. they are terrific people and are happy to hear from customers ... I hope this clears up any questions..  if you have more by all means feel free to ask... 

ONE last thing , yes I have passed on all your comments to Becca, in fact I was on the phone with her no less then four times yesterday regarding button conversations.

have a GREAT fourth everyone!!!


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Patriza, their constant changing is fine and dandy. But i'm only buying one cover. And if they don't get a neutral I like it won't be an Oberon. Which is a shame. Because my most valued possession (aside from my wedding ring) is a journal cover I got at a fair Brandon was at in the early 90's.  I write in it every day. Maybe i will email her about the colors. I live the ginko in neutral they have in the journals and do not understand the logic of saying it can't be offered in kindle.


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

Patriza-

Thanks for all you to to keep the folks at Oberon in touch with us out here! It is never easy to please everyone and each person has to make the desicion that is right for them. 

I held off on getting an oberon until they had a design that appealed to me, the button issue is just one one that is big enough to sway me to purchase or not purchase it is the overall design and quality. I love their products and there are many journal designs that I would love to see as Kindle covers but there are always contraits on what can be done while keeping quality intact for a small company. 

Each company has to evolve based on what they are hearing from thier customer base, the folks at Oberon have made a change in response to customer feedback (not just from the board, I would imagine) and I am sure they will continue to do so. Personally, I look forward to seeing what comes next


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Red said:


> Patriza, their constant changing is fine and dandy. . . .


"constant changing"? They've changed it once.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

It wasnt a complaint, so no need to be snide. I was responding to her post when she said, "things are always changeing".  I've been an Oberon custmer a very long time and I have purchased several hundreds of dollars worth of their product over the last 15-18 years. My opinion is a valid for me and I don't see why you feel the need to randomly defend them. They make a wonderful product. But this time their decision  (as they appear so far) mean i may go to a differentcompany for my DX cover. You seem to care about my opinion more then they do.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Red, no need to be defensive.  I was only questioning the word "constant."  Nothing else.


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

WOW..makes me kinda glad I got my ROH in Saddle before is was discontinued.  I wish everyone the best in deciding whether or not the new Oberon cover is for you.


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> "constant changing"? They've changed it once.





Red said:


> It wasnt a complaint, so no need to be snide. I was responding to her post when she said, "things are always changeing". I've been an Oberon custmer a very long time and I have purchased several hundreds of dollars worth of their product over the last 15-18 years. My opinion is a valid for me and I don't see why you feel the need to randomly defend them. They make a wonderful product. But this time their decision (as they appear so far) mean i may go to a differentcompany for my DX cover. You seem to care about my opinion more then they do.





mlewis78 said:


> Red, no need to be defensive. I was only questioning the word "constant." Nothing else.


Wow, why are people getting so snarky? Everyone is entitled to their opinion....if people don't like the buttons, (which I don't), then we won't buy. If we do, then we will. 
Geesh, it's not the end of the world.
Not trying to be snarky myself......
Kristie


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

So do these new buttons mean that they won't be shipping a charm with each cover anymore?

To me it looks as though designing buttons to match the cover design (in most cases, anyway) may have been a response to people liking the individualized charms, and buying additional ones (or trading charms) just to have one that matched their cover.  The people at Oberon may have thought they could combine the usefulness of the button with the popular appeal of the charms.

And for at least some of the designs, it did work out really well, IMO  --  the dragonfly and the dragon both stand out --  but if they do away with the charms as a side effect of this change, it would be more than a cosmetic change, since those little charms are so useful in opening the elastic.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> So do these new buttons mean that they won't be shipping a charm with each cover anymore?
> 
> To me it looks as though designing buttons to match the cover design (in most cases, anyway) may have been a response to people liking the individualized charms, and buying additional ones (or trading charms) just to have one that matched their cover. The people at Oberon may have thought they could combine the usefulness of the button with the popular appeal of the charms.
> 
> And for at least some of the designs, it did work out really well, IMO -- the dragonfly and the dragon both stand out -- but if they do away with the charms as a side effect of this change, it would be more than a cosmetic change, since those little charms are so useful in opening the elastic.


No, they are still giving the charm as a gift. I have the new sky blue ROH K1 cover and they sent me a sun charm. I'm not using the charms on the bungee any more. I think the covers have a cleaner look without adding anything. I attached the charms to my BB kindle bag. The charm really doesn't make it easier or harder to remove the bungee from the button (for me, anyway). Oberon never really suggested using the charms for that purpose -- I think it was someone and then many on these boards that thought that up. It looks good in the photos that people posted here, but with my two Oberon cases, I don't need to attach the charms. I did attach the sun charm to my pond cover and within a day I changed my mind and took it off.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I am going to share a letter with you guys that becca forwarded to me from a customer and I think you should read it. I was not going to post the entire thing but I dont want to leave out anything so here it is..



This was in response to a customer who wrote her a kind letter about the buttons.. maybe you will understand the reasoning better coming from the company President.



**********************************


Dear XXXXX

Let me answer your questions one by one and thank you for your enthusiasm for what we do and for supporting our craftsmanship!



First of all I must warn you that the Peacock design will not be offered on the DX unless we find we have more requests (so feel free to mail those in!)


Our long standing policy on new images is that we take a wait and see attitude. We broke our own rules offering it on the K2 covers because of the results of the Kindle Boards poll Patrizia took on our instruction. There is always enthusiasm for new images but you’d be amazed at the number of those that, after an initial burst of acceptance, fall off and are discontinued in their second year, especially something like a peacock image that isn’t for everybody. 


We were under a great deal of pressure to release both the K1 & K2 covers so decided on a generic button to save time and the cost of having so many buttons carved at once…very expensive. We were then met with a cacophony of demands for buttons that related to the images like they do on our journals. I find it hard to believe, as you state, that a majority of people prefer the old Celtic button as we heard from hundreds of people that they wanted non-generic buttons and have only heard from a handful of folks such as yourself with a passionate opinion on the topic of preferring the old button!! We cannot retreat to the original generic button for individuals such as yourself because the design (the way it attaches to the cover) of the new buttons is different.

In 2010 we hope to offer a way for people to customize their cover with choices of image, color, button, etc but we can’t even consider this work until next year. 

Please remember too we are a VERY small company but are also a wholesale company servicing thousands of retail stores across the country and our busy season for them begins in August. We have released more new products in the last 6 months than we have in the last 3 years and after the release of the DX we need to turn our attention to helping our stores through another difficult holiday selling season !!



As to the butterfly button on the Peacock and Hummingbird we strongly disagree with you about the “dreadfulness” of the combination. We (the artists) actually find them to be a charming combination…jewelry-like & Art Nouveau (as is the peacock design), and have not been entirely satisfied or ‘in love’ with the peacock feather button we created. If you peruse the journal section of our site you’ll see a number of journals share the same button so we have no problem having our Kindle covers share buttons as well. We may make other buttons for the new Kindle images but it takes time and money and the images need to prove themselves first. If we continue to hear complaints about the butterfly button (we’ve heard from three customers) we will try to respond more quickly. 



We’re very sorry that you found the new releases disappointing and can only console you with the knowledge that it is our intention to allow folks more freedom to make their own choices next year. Meanwhile we are working as hard as we can to greet each request: K1, K2 covers, charms, new buttons, new images, Sony Reader covers, and DX covers with our own sense of wonder and gratitude for our great and enthusiastic circle of new customers. Again, we’re sorry if we disappointed you, that is never our intention. 

Kind regards,

Becca


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks Patrizia. I have nothing but respect for Oberon's customer service. I felt like they were probably overwhelmed with the DX coming out so soon after the K2. I have been pleasantly surprised that they have been able to keep up with the Kindle cover orders as well as trying to add new features that were requested.  Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

So, that email from Becca reads like they aren't going to offer all kindle covers in dx. Is that correct or am i reading this wrong?  I'm actually more concerned about color choice then the button.  But i wouldn't buy the peacock no matter what.  I prefer the celtic designs in neutral colors. Do they have any idea when they will have the dx up?    Noreve emailed theirs should be up around the 15th.  Truth is longer i read it without a cover the more comfortable i am with it. I mau not buy one for dx at all.  I keep in in an HP netbook case i found, when ir isn't being read and this seems to be working for me.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Rhiathame said:


> woohoo ordered my Ginko in red...can't wait can't wait!!!


Please let us (me!) know when you receive it as I will be ordering this one in the future (gift?). I have been trying to come up with a skin idea to coordinate with the Oberon Ginkgo cover in red. Here's what I came up with for my design (picture of back only). Let me know if you think it would look good and they make a winning team...and also if the new cover (and button) are everything you expected!

Cheers!


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Woohooo!!! Oberon is planning to let people make their own choices in terms of colors and buttons and stuff  !!!!!!!!!!!

OK, it's for 2010, but still, very very nice!

Thanks Patrizia (as usual!) for sharing with us


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks, Patrizia, for posting the letter.  I understand their position perfectly.  They are the artists and a small company.  But then, I like the new buttons and the old ones and have one of each.

Marti


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks Patrizia for all the new info!

Also, I am a newbie here and if I may ask a quick question.  When viewing a particular thread, such as this one, is there a way to go directly to the new posts instead of rereading everythin in the thread or trying to remember where you left off?  I know you can go to new posts for the entire forum, but as I am so new pretty much every single thread comes up and I'll never catch up.  I am going thread by thread at this point, starting with the ones of most interest.

Cheers!


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> Thanks Patrizia for all the new info!
> 
> Also, I am a newbie here and if I may ask a quick question. When viewing a particular thread, such as this one, is there a way to go directly to the new posts instead of rereading everythin in the thread or trying to remember where you left off? I know you can go to new posts for the entire forum, but as I am so new pretty much every single thread comes up and I'll never catch up. I am going thread by thread at this point, starting with the ones of most interest.
> 
> Cheers!


Yes click on the little "new" icon it is right beside the topic name in the thread list.

example......

So..the new Oberon covers are up, but why oh why ...[new]

click where it says new


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Welcome F1 Wild!!!

As far as not all the covers being in the DX that is correct... the dye (sky blue for example) is a few hundred dollars and then you have to create the plate.. they are looking at the sales of the K2 Peacock right now and as of today only 4 of those have been sold so until they see an upwards trend going into the production for a DX peacock may cause some major finance issues.

As far as the covers.. I Have actually seen one, held one in my hand it in a beta form and at that size they are gorgeous and this not even a design i am fond of.. (and yes it goes back( but they have made the design larger and simply gorgeous.. almost like its zoomed in a little more .. it really is something to see.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

so have they said what designs they are making for the dx?


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

koolmnbv said:


> Yes click on the little "new" icon it is right beside the topic name in the thread list.
> 
> example......
> 
> ...


Thank you so much - this has been driving me crazy since I knew there had to be a trick!!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Patrizia said:


> Welcome F1 Wild!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Cammie (Nov 15, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> Welcome F1 Wild!!!
> 
> As far as not all the covers being in the DX that is correct... the dye (sky blue for example) is a few hundred dollars and then you have to create the plate.. they are looking at the sales of the K2 Peacock right now and as of today only 4 of those have been sold so until they see an upwards trend going into the production for a DX peacock may cause some major finance issues.


I understand and admire the artistic integrity of the Oberon designers. I wonder if the low number of K2 Peacock covers sold thus far can be correlated to the fact that a significant number of potential customers do not share their opinion of the beauty of the Peacock cover/butterfly button combination. I do hope that the Peacock Kindle cover will be available in the future when Oberon is able to offer more customer flexibility in choosing cover color and button combinations.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks for posting that letter, Patrizia. 

I really am not getting so worked up about the buttons, myself. I have two covers with the old button but I really love the ginkgo leaf on the red ginkgo cover and will probably order that, too.

L


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> Please let us (me!) know when you receive it as I will be ordering this one in the future (gift?). I have been trying to come up with a skin idea to coordinate with the Oberon Ginkgo cover in red. Here's what I came up with for my design (picture of back only). Let me know if you think it would look good and they make a winning team...and also if the new cover (and button) are everything you expected!
> 
> Cheers!


I think it is a fabulous combination. I am looking at skins right now to match my new cover. It is listed as pending now so I have high hopes of it shipping soon. I will post pictures once it arrives


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I am jazzed that they are making a Sony cover. I can get one for my Brother for Christmas.


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

I have no idea if anyone has answered this yet, but how much are the DX covers expected to go for?


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Annie

the price right now will be 119.00.  AGain this it NOT set in stone.  The cover has a way to hold it as a book or do a horizontal platform.  As far as the designs, they do not have a final listing yet... they should be up in the next week or so.  They are doing some photographing this week but Brandon (one of the company owners) is on vacation.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

That price does not surprise me. There has to be a great deal more leather used for making a DX cover then a regular cover. Plus the new plates.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Prof.. they really are stunning.. also it is ONE piece of leather.. its the largest piece they have to cut for anything.. one mistake and its not going to work.. even the handbags are in sections.. I have a note from becca if you guys have questions on the pricing as well to explain the new DX process and why the cost is higher.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> Prof.. they really are stunning.. also it is ONE piece of leather.. its the largest piece they have to cut for anything.. one mistake and its not going to work.. even the handbags are in sections.. I have a note from becca if you guys have questions on the pricing as well to explain the new DX process and why the cost is higher.


Are you at liberty to share any pics of the beta DX cover? If not, I totally understand but you've piqued my curiousity now!


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I would love too but they are making some modifications to it now so its going to be a little different..  however keep in mind there are going to be a few changes and I will be glad to at least give you an idea of what it looks like.. and remember this one does go back..LOL.. give me about 30 minutes and I will go take some photos...


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Your post reads like they are only going to have one dx cover. Is that right. Or is it that you just have the one design?


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

oh no.. I have the one design.. they are doing the SAME designs they are doing for the K2, same colors in fact, the ONLY ones that will not be there are the Peacock, they are waiting to see what the demand is and the Ginko, which WILL be there but delayed because Brendan has to redo the design for the DX so its delayed for a short time.  I just have the one to test for function.. weight.. etc.. and some changes have already been made to the design I have.. so keep that in mind.. just took the photos, they will be up shortly!


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Okay gang.. here are pictures taken with the PHONE.. so remember it does not do the piece justice!! If you have questions just ask.. I did not take photos from the side since the spine has been changed to lay better then the version I have. as well as the cord for the platform has been revamped as well.. They are amazing to look at and I don't even LIKE dragons.. LOL..

Also suprisingly the buttons are very easy to get to with the platform that way.. I thought they would be hard to access especially since I have long nails but had no problem at all getting to them
**************************


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Oh no looks like no peacock DX cover in Blue for me.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

If you want one. Email them.. that will be the key... because they want to gauge demand.. so far the orders for the K2 peacock are small so they are waiting to invest in that one since its a new design.  So this is one of those cases that if there is enough demand they can justify it.. but so many said they wanted the peacock in a K2 and they have sold a very small amount, so they are trying to determine if it's popular because its new or people really love it.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks I will email them.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

good.. I want one as well, so the more of us that let this be known the better chance we have of getting them to make them!!!


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

I guess I shouldn't be surprised that they're over a $100. I just think I was hoping that it would stay under. Guess an Oberon is out of the question for me, I just don't have the money to blow on a cover for my KDX. As nice as they are.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

they really did try. .,. they were hoping to keep it in the 90 range but the cost of the leather and dyes really increased the cost of making the cover.. the cole-hahn K2 is over 100 and I can't imagine what the DX will run.. there is not a large profit margin in these since they are a single sheet of leather


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I figure the DX is at least 1/3 larger then the K2 so the price would be over $100. 

Patrizia, maybe you can explain this. Why do they need to make new plates? I thought that the large journal plates would work for the DX since the size is going to be pretty similar. Do they try and maintain a specific amount of the cover full with the design?

ETA: I ask because I am curious not because I am trying to be judgmental. The same goes for my questions on the colors. If they are dying a bunch of journals using a certain color, why couldn't they dye a Kindle cover that day? Is it that they are using different leathers so they have to mix the dyes differently?


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> good.. I want one as well, so the more of us that let this be known the better chance we have of getting them to make them!!!


I just emailed them. Maybe if enough people email them they will make it.


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

I just got an email from Oberon. The peacock design will NOT be offered for the DX at this time. Email stated if enough people ask for it, it might be added at a later date.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

uh yeah , I said that above in a few different posts.. LOL which is why people are emailing them


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Patrizia, thanks so much for taking the photos and posting them.  I really appreciate all that you do here for us Oberon addicts.  I voted for the peacock in blue too, but that was before I ended up ordering the Pond in blue and the peacock in the large journal.  It really is a beautiful image in that color.  Maybe I'll email and request it for the DX as well.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> I figure the DX is at least 1/3 larger then the K2 so the price would be over $100.
> 
> Patrizia, maybe you can explain this. Why do they need to make new plates? I thought that the large journal plates would work for the DX since the size is going to be pretty similar. Do they try and maintain a specific amount of the cover full with the design?
> 
> ETA: I ask because I am curious not because I am trying to be judgmental. The same goes for my questions on the colors. If they are dying a bunch of journals using a certain color, why couldn't they dye a Kindle cover that day? Is it that they are using different leathers so they have to mix the dyes differently?


Okay here is your response from Don (he is the man behind the designs).. I sent him your question here is the response I just got back from him

**********************************************

The plates for the Large journal do not fit on the DX cover. We are using plates from the Extra large Journal product and remember there is no wrap around on those so we had to make a bunch of plates to do the wrap around and double panels. Yes we try to cover the front with as much of the image as we can for 2 reasons 1 for more art work on the front and 2 for covering cow scars from the fence or a brawl with another Cow or the Bull for that matter. On the color it takes 3 to 4 weeks to make a load of leather. We do dye batches by the load not buy the journal FULL Hides 100 at a time. Leather Making is a big process weeks some time months. I really don't know what else I can say except it all takes time. You can't just dip leather to color it.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks! I like to develop an understanding about these type of things.

I wasn't certain if they cut the leather and then dyed it per piece or how they handled it. So they dye the cow hides and then they cut the leather to size. 

Which leads me to ask why someone couldn't order a Kindle cover in any color with an understanding that they would have to wait until the proper cow hides were dyed that color. 

Ok, so I enjoy knowledge and I want to know why I can't get the Sun in purple. I would be willing to wait for it...


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

not a problem.. I had some idea but could not address the last issue so at least I can get you the info from the source...


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

The Oberon large journal is $124, so the DX price is not surprising at all.


----------



## kindlek (Nov 12, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> The Oberon large journal is $124, so the DX price is not surprising at all.


Just FYI - The large is $69.50....the EXTRA large is $124.


----------



## kindlek (Nov 12, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> so far the orders for the K2 peacock are small so they are waiting to invest in that one since its a new design.


Color me crazy...but it 'could' be because of that butterfly button!


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I also wonder if some people, like me, picked the choices for the new cover for what they wanted for the DX. So aren't ordering until the DX are available.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> The Oberon large journal is $124, so the DX price is not surprising at all.


And the Portfolio that holds a pad is $130 and that has a black back -- it's not all the same leather. While $119 is a lot of money and seems expensive, compared to similar products that they sell, I actually think it is surprisingly reasonable, particularly because it is one big piece of leather without any seams.

L


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

kindlek said:


> Just FYI - The large is $69.50....the EXTRA large is $124.


Sorry . . . I mean to say the _*extra large is $124*_. I've been looking at the 3 sizes and designs a lot and finally ordered a large navy H. Wave. In my head they are small, medium and large and the large seems medium to me.


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

Since this is about Oberon covers....


I would never ever have considered getting an Oberon cover for my K1 because it came with a cover, but amazon decided to use the excuse of "giving people options" as a reason for their failure to include something with their DX that could at least somewhat protect it. It might seem petty but there is no way that I'm about to give amazon so much as a penny for a cover after spending out almost five hundred for the DX.

I've been looking at the Oberon covers and I like them more and more every day, currently favoring the purple Roof Of Heaven cover.

Regarding the buttons. I never paid much mind to them since I hadn't had any plans to buy a cover, let alone an Oberon, but I do recall not caring for the plain buttons, I like the buttons that they have now.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Selcien

I am telling you they are a work of art in person.. I was impressed the first time I had one in my  hands... I liked the design on the site but I am telling you they are fantastic, not to mention they are a company who are here in the US and family owned and operated.. nothing mass produced or done overseas


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Rhiathame said:


> I think it is a fabulous combination. I am looking at skins right now to match my new cover. It is listed as pending now so I have high hopes of it shipping soon. I will post pictures once it arrives


I can't wait to get the skin...it reminds me of a beautiful kimono I custom-made just for my K2!


----------



## Googlegirl (Mar 4, 2009)

Patrizia said:


> If you want one. Email them.. that will be the key... because they want to gauge demand.. so far the orders for the K2 peacock are small so they are waiting to invest in that one since its a new design. So this is one of those cases that if there is enough demand they can justify it.. but so many said they wanted the peacock in a K2 and they have sold a very small amount, so they are trying to determine if it's popular because its new or people really love it.


I was on vacation when the new covers came out. I was waiting until I got back to order the Peacock. I LOVE the design and color. However, I DESPISE the butterfly button on it. So, I won't be buying it unless they change the button.


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> uh yeah , I said that above in a few different posts.. LOL which is why people are emailing them


My apologies. I misread. I thought the purpose of emailing about the peacock design was to convince them to commit to making it.

I typed a lengthy reply, but deleted it. To sum up:

I want an Oberon cover for my DX. Would prefer the peacock design. Won't wait to order not knowing if peacock will ever be available. I'll pick another design and not feel bad about asking for the peacock design, but ordering something different. I'm not trying to be snarky and hope what I said didn't sound that way. I just mean that after asking for the design, if I'm not sure if it will ever be available, I don't want to feel like I am doing something wrong by ordering a different cover. That's all.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Googlegirl said:


> I was on vacation when the new covers came out. I was waiting until I got back to order the Peacock. I LOVE the design and color. However, I DESPISE the butterfly button on it. So, I won't be buying it unless they change the button.


Email them and tell them that. I would phrase it a bit differently and maybe offer an alternative that you think would look better. Something Like "I love the design and color of the Peacock Kindle cover. Unfortunately, I do not like the butterfly button. I would buy the peacock Kindle cover if it had a different button on it. Perhaps (list you top three choices)"

We know that Oberon listens to peoples comments. They changed the buttons because they had received many complaints about the original button. If they receive enough comments about the button on the cover they might well change it.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Oberon Design said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I'm Kathryn community advocate for Oberon Design. Really happy to be here and see what everyone is discussing regarding Kindle accessories. I'm learning a lot from just reading all your posts. Thank you!
> 
> ...


Hi Kathryn! Great to have you here.

I am going to ask you my favorite question. Please ignore all the eye rolls, they have heard it before.

Why is it that we cannot get the Kindle covers in any color? I understand that I might not be able to get Kindle Cover I want in the color I want in a two week period. If people were willing to wait until the next time you dye a bunch of hides the color that they want would it be possible to get covers in any color? Understanding that you guys know that certain covers just don't look good in certain colors and would veto choices based on that knowledge.

I understand that the hides are dyed in one batch. I am guessing that the hides are then cut for the various objects they are being made into. I am guessing that there are not enough people buying Kindle covers to set aside every color for Kindle covers, never mind Kindle 1 vs Kindle 2 vs DX which is why the colors are limited. If patrons are willing to wait until the next dying, would it be possible to get Kindle covers in other colors?


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Prof .. Seriously how many times are we going down this road. Don, who handles design answered this directly yesterday Kathryn is not in that dept


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Patrizia,

Kathryn did say if you have any questions to just ask.

As for Prof's question, I think it's valid and would like an answer as well. Oberon offers the ability to order journals in a variety of colors, why not the Kindle covers? I understand the dying and cutting process, but if they're already dying and cutting purple covers for the ROH, why not use one of those to make a TOL? Or something like that? That's the part that doesn't make sense. I can see limiting the amount of designs because of the cost of the plates, but I don't understand the notion of limiting it to only 2 colors per design.. they've already dyed and cut the leather? It's confusing to me.


My question is, would they consider offering a choice of buttons on the Kindle covers (not the OLD buttons, I KNOW those are no longer available), but what about the new button on the Celtic design (it's similar to the old button)


----------



## kindlek (Nov 12, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> Prof .. Seriously how many times are we going down this road. Don, who handles design answered this directly yesterday Kathryn is not in that dept


Actually, Don's response didn't answer it. I think the key in the question is "if people were willing to wait".


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Thank you Luv and kindlek. I posted my question and response to Patriza in the new topic.


----------



## Spiritwind 1 (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi all, I am patiently waiting for my cover. I really would like something simple like the wine celtic hound. It will go so well with my skin I just got from DG! One thing at a time, got the DX, Got the bag, just got the skin  now waiting for the cover! And soon my Kindabella will be dressed and protected! yeh. Have a great day all and hope you get the cover or covers of your dreams. Nancy


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Sprit.. they are coming soon!!!! hopefully end of next week.. post pictures!


Luv

Kathryn is not part of that process in Oberon which is why I said what I did.. manufacturing is a whole other animal .. she is not actually within the company but she is a terrific girl !!and is handling the twitter pages for oberon and if you want to follow them on twitter I will be glad to get you that info!!!!

The answers for the process are all Becca and Don (and Brendon of course but he is on vacation this week.. LOL) the answers I sent you are direct emails from them for me to pass on.. they are covered up this week (pardon the pun!!!)... hope it helps 

As far as your question goes right now I know those things are not an option.. check your PM box.. 

I wasn''t trying to ruffle feathers I was trying to avoid confusion  hope it clears that up..


----------



## Googlegirl (Mar 4, 2009)

kindlek said:


> Actually, Don's response didn't answer it. I think the key in the question is "if people were willing to wait".


I have to agree here as well. And Heather said what I was thinking too. 
Anyway, here are my thoughts and questions. Maybe it will help. 
Does the leather come in one huge dyed sheet of each individual color and then is cut into each size (Journal, Kindle cover, Checkbook card case etc?)? Then a design is tooled into them?
If that's the case, I can see why the Kindle covers are only offered in 2 colors. I'm thinking as much as we LOVE them, they aren't sold as much as their journals or other products. And, since they aren't exactly the same size, cutting a Kindle cover out of a sheet that has already been measured for so many journals to fit would leave alot of wasted leather. 
Am I getting warmer on understanding the color availability issue?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> Sprit.. they are coming soon!!!! hopefully end of next week.. post pictures!
> 
> Luv
> 
> ...


No problems Patrizia. I've been following them on Twitter since their first day on there. I think I was the first person they started following 

I wasn't trying to cause any trouble either. It's just something I've been wondering. I want to understand the process a bit better (got the cutting and dying part down though) I actually need to talk to them about something else anyway (not Kindle related), so I'll just talk them about it when I call. The best way to get an answer is to go directly to the source.


----------



## Skydog (Mar 16, 2009)

After submitting a letter to Oberon regarding likes/dislikes on the latest button change, options, etc., I received a very nice and lengthy reply which was greatly appreciated. As some may be aware, they (Oberon) are all extremely busy right now fulfilling obligations to their many retailers for the Christmas season *in addition* to accommodating the Kindle and Sony customers.

As confirmed by Becca, the peacock design will not be available for the DX initially and will depend on actual K2 sales. As for many of us wondering about custom choices when ordering, well, have patience and wait for 2010 - we may be surprised.

Oberon not only produces first class products, they excel in customer service.

Thank you, Oberon!


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

googlegirl

I think you are getting warmer.. the way I understand it is they dye the leather then tool what they need.. lets say you have a retailer who has 100 orders, those are going to be out of that same dye lot.. the DX is much harder , it is the largest piece of leather they cut and if there are mistakes, its a problem.. according to Don, my leather God, this is the best way to figure it out..I for one would LOVE to see this process!


Luv

lol.. so true.. ask Don about it he can give you details.. I assume you have the number.. just passing along info... so they can get the work done.. but as far as I understand it they dye the leather into large sheets... also if you email don directly he is good at explaining it in email as well.. they are such a great company and are trying so hard to get out the new covers and make everyone happy .. glad you love them too!

Skydog,

its one of the reasons I am SUCH a fan of them.. they really care about what everyone thinks!


----------

